# UKAPS Members' IAPLC 2010 Showcase



## George Farmer

Please share with us all your entries for the IAPLC 2010.

I'll start with Dan Farmer's - Nature's Reflection.  A collaboration between Dan Crawford and I.  The photo isn't the best as it was taken during the Interzoo 2010 using tank lighting only and no fancy backgrounds etc., hence the reflections and visible equipment.  Ranked 559th.


----------



## Nelson

ranked 752.


----------



## samc

ranked 1230


----------



## GasseG

Collect all entries for The International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest 2010 on http://acuariorosa.com/2010/08/10/the-i ... test-2010/

If you want your aquarium to appear in this gallery you can send it to: acuariorosa@live.com


----------



## Garuf

No#100 is horrible, how did that place so highly?!


----------



## Jase

I knew I was never going to place high in the IAPLC, I entered last minute with my entry from the Pico Competition, just for the sake of entering. 

I'm really glad I entered, it has inspired me to scape a proper tank, and consider design more. I hope to enter next year with a real 'scape.

*Info*

*IAPLC 2010 Rank:* 1574

*Tank Dimensions (Height/Width/Depth):* 14x14x14cm

*Aquascape Name: *Pico Paradise

*Hardscape/Materials used: *Bogwood, Dragon Stone, Oli Knott Nature Soil, Unipac Zambezi Sand

*Plants: *Eleocharis Acicularis, Lilaeopsis Novea-Zealandia, Crytocoryne Moehlmannii

*Fertilisation: *Easy Carbo, EI, from main tank in water change


----------



## keymaker

IAPLC 2010 Rank: 1169


----------



## Stu Worrall

Here's mine, great that we've got so many entries from ukaps members this year and some great tanks on show in this thread 

IAPLC 2010 Rank: 544
Journal here - http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=8448


90x45x45cm ADA Entry 2010 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## TYB

IAPLC 2010 Rank: 455





TYB


----------



## glenn

well done to all UK entrants and beautifull tank dan and george.



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> No#100 is horrible, how did that place so highly?!


check out 643, whats going on with that? 
where are the official results as some are missing in that link???


----------



## jay

The images of the entries on that site are not usually the finished 'scape that was sent in for the competion.


----------



## viktorlantos

Allright since the party is over i may can share it now. I had this tank in a much better shape too, but on the photo shooting this is how it turned out.

Nr. 96.





Some behind the scene shooting: http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlantos/

I would be happy with a much lower ranking too, as there was so many excellent aquascape in the contest. 
The tank had much more potential in it but i did not hat a chance to make it perfect. 

Few note for myself: next time i will not keep any siamese algae eater in the tank. 2 of them killed almost every moss in this tank. For photo i will use studio light next time.  

Anyway was a good time time to rescape this beast. Loved the jungle green color of it.


----------



## Tom

Very nice Viktor - it looks so nice on the enlarged version on Flickr on the dark background, it's a much crisper image than on here  I didn't see your Apistogramma until I saw the big version too!


----------



## Nigro

IAPLC 2010 Rank: 835


----------



## viktorlantos

Tom said:
			
		

> Very nice Viktor - it looks so nice on the enlarged version on Flickr on the dark background, it's a much crisper image than on here  I didn't see your Apistogramma until I saw the big version too!



Thanks Tom, yup the larger photos shows some strength and weakness too of this tank. Not just the Apisto.   
But that's it. I am glad you like it.  



			
				Nigro said:
			
		

> IAPLC 2010 Rank: 835



I was inspired by this grass field


----------



## ceg4048

Wow Viktor, truly spectacular stuff. Congratulations mate, excellent interpretation and beautifully executed. I think that's what people fail to consider when reviewing the results of these contests; that the tanks are being judges not just for their emotional appeal, which is at a visceral level, but also on the execution of the interpretation of an idea, which is much more on an intellectual level. Well done mate.   

Cheers,


----------



## sanj

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Allright since the party is over i may can share it now. I had this tank in a much better shape too, but on the photo shooting this is how it turned out.
> 
> Nr. 96.



Well, you beat the entire UK by a marathon and then some... Well done!  

Or rather it is that you beat so many Japanese and other far-eastern entries that is more impressive. They are on the whole still the best and to come 96 out of 2000 odd is so very brilliant. As I am writing this I cant actually see your scape as it is blocked (at work). So I can not give a personal critique... like that means anything lol.


----------



## viktorlantos

Cheers guys, thank you for all of your nice words. This year i was the lucky guy  
But at the end this, it is all for fun. Growing nice tanks, maintain them, sharing here and there and having great discussion about it, inspired by others etc.

Still many stuff to learn and i am glad we have great communities like UKAPS which is a huge help to everyone, not just for beginners, but for those guys who spend a much more time with this hobby. Without these communities this would not work. And i spent most of my time here in the past years. The prize was my first harvest of this knowledge


----------



## zig

Too hard on yourself there Victor its a fine looking aquascape  

Anyway here's me - rank 49 in IAPLC 2010.

Spec on this tank:

Dimensions: The tank is ancient and fit for the skip really, I did worry about it tbh, in inches it measures 28Lx12Dx14H so about 70x30x35 in cms - 73.5 litres

Filtration Tetratec EX1200

Light period was 8 hours per day with 3x24W T5's, the light was raised 6-8 inches above the tank and I used a mist atomizer for CO2.

Plants:

Eleocharis parvula
E. Vivipara
Long leaf fern
Bolbitis heudelotii
Java and Spikey moss

Substrate is JBL Monado with Osmocote granules mixed in.

The hardscape is locally collected driftwood with grey seiryu rocks.

I had no major problems with the layout during the growout phase really . The foreground had to be trimmed several times to keep it somewhat compact, the E. vivipara grew like wildfire and had to be trimmed frequently, a bit too frequently tbh it became a pain after a while. The depth of the tank was quite restrictive though and two of the main branches on the LHS are actually touching the glass. 

The before and after shots. The rocks were changed around slightly and the wood hardscape was pushed more forward towards the front glass for the final positioning, this is the closest image I have of it beforehand, the other elements, extra branch twigs etc were added a good bit later on probably after a month or so.


----------



## Themuleous

You've been keeping that one quite, Peter! Jaw dropping, it really is.

Sam


----------



## zig

Themuleous said:
			
		

> You've been keeping that one quite, Peter! Jaw dropping, it really is.
> 
> Sam



Thanks Sam, yeah Getting into trouble keeping things quiet!!

I wonder why the images are out of focus when they are posted on the board, click on them and they are ok, I havent come across that before, Im just direct linking them from photobucket with the


----------



## Dave Spencer

I love the look of E. vivipara. of course, when I used it it was next to some M. umbrosum. Now that is when it becomes high maintenance.  

Nice flow to the wood, Zig.

Dave.


----------



## viktorlantos

Peter this tank is awesome! The additional wood pieces helped a lot, and the final image become a beauty. 
Well deserved placement  
Congratulations mate!


----------



## ghostsword

After seeing such nice tanks I am almost embarased for posting mine, it wasn't last at least! ..  but here it goes:

[LAYOUT TITLE]
Green Starter

[AQUARIUM SIZE]
W: 20 x D: 20 x H: 20 (cm)
Dymax Acrylic

[WATER PLANTS]
- Hydrocotyle Verticillata
- Staurogyne sp.
- Elocharis acicularis
- Fissidens Fontanus

[FISH]
- 5 Neocaridina Heteropoda (Cherry Shrimp)

[SUBSTRATE]
Tropica aquacare plant substrate, toped with river sand

[FILTER]
Inbuilt Dymax trickle plate, course mechanical filter and large foam for mechanical and biological filtration.

[LIGHT]
Two Dymax Robot LED clip on lights

[CO2]
Sera CO2 Tabs, 1 tab daily


----------



## Themuleous

Never be embarrassed  that's a lovely little tank, with healthy plants 

Sam


----------



## George Farmer

Great aquascape, Peter!  Congratulations on the ranking. 

What focal length lens did you use, please?


----------



## zig

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Great aquascape, Peter!  Congratulations on the ranking.
> 
> What focal length lens did you use, please?



Thanks George, The main shot was taken with a Nikon D70 with an old school Manual Focus Nikkor 24mm f/2.8s wideangle lens. Im about 2 foot away from the glass and get no distortion whatsoever. So I dont know exactly what the equivalent digital focal lense would be tbh. I have a few old style nikkor lenses that work with the nikon D70, I have a 20mm and a 36mm as well. You have to work out the exposures manually and no autofocus either, fine for static aquariums though.

One of these here.

http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/nikon/nikkoresources/24mmnikkor/24mmf28.htm


----------



## flygja

Peter, that scape of yours is gorgeous! I shall crown thee the king of twigs. Your use of little twigs in your IAPLC2009 scape was really well done as well! 

All in a tank 70cm long. It looked 90cm at least before I read the specs!


----------



## ghostsword

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Never be embarrassed  that's a lovely little tank, with healthy plants
> 
> Sam



Thanks.. I found out that keeping plants is the easy part of the hobby, but aquascaping is a learning process, and a steep learning curve for me. It's not easy. 

So when people see some of the amazing tanks here, they may think that it is just a bunch of plants on a certain location, a couple of rocks and that's it..  Well, it isn't. 

I am not preparing for the next IAPLC. Should climb a couple of places.


----------



## LondonDragon

The photo I sent for my entry was an old one, which is similar to this one:





Featured here: http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/feature ... Leal_.html


----------



## ghostsword

You tank is very inspirational, dude, really good layout.


----------



## LondonDragon

Thanks, but shame it looks nothing like its former self now! Its been going downhill over the last few months lol


----------



## toadass

That's a shame London Dragon, get it back to its old glory. Your tank was one the 1st i see (on the lfkc site) and got me into this great hobby. It's a greaat tank


----------



## LondonDragon

toadass said:
			
		

> That's a shame London Dragon, get it back to its old glory. Your tank was one the 1st i see (on the lfkc site) and got me into this great hobby. It's a greaat tank


Thanks glad you like it, it has inspired a few people over the years and that has been worth it, I really need to rescape it haha its been going on for too long.


----------



## Kimppa

IAPLC 2010 Rank #513


----------



## shep1979

one day i got to get into these amazing planted tanks like these as they are just out of this world


----------



## deepak267

I just love watching these amazing tanks. Hopefully one day i will make a tank like these.


Deepak


----------

